
CRISPR loses Nobel to tiny machines - dustinmoris
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/05/crispr-loses-nobel-to-tiny-machines/
======
swedrupe
[...] They have developed molecules with controllable movements, which can
perform a task when energy is added.

